

Show HN: AidName.com - We'll Help Find Your Startup's .COM Name for Free - AidName

Hi HN,<p>We noticed a lot of people have trouble finding the right .COM for their startup or project and we want to help. We just launched AidName.com and want to help you find one great available .COM name for your startup for Free. No strings attached. Just let us know a little about your project and what you're looking for and we'll do the rest.<p>To get started, visit us at http://www.AidName.com<p>Hope We Can Help!
======
onlyup
I am curious as to what sort of companies would use a service like this? I'm
thinking that startups would contain very enthusiastic individuals who would
have lots and lots of names popping into their heads. Who gets someone else to
name their kid?

Big businesses would normally have brands and/or already have their name so
wouldn't need the service.

~~~
chc
Having lots of enthusiasm for the product doesn't mean having lots of
enthusiasm for suggesting 50 good names, all of which are already squatted,
before finally settling on some unpronounceable nonsense that happens to be
available.

